# Wrightsville beach Redfish question



## acrum555 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, this is the first year I've decided to target large Red Drum, and I am in the market for a new rod.

How far out should I be trying to cast if I am trying to catch large Redfish off of Wrightsville? Trying to decide whether I want to get a 10' or 12' rod. 

Also, if you recommend I get a 10' rod, do you have any suggestions as to a model? If I go with 12' I'm thinking I'll get a Tsunami, they seem to get good reviews and aren't too expensive. 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

i use tica rods with an ambassadeur reel. usually a 12. the fish can be a mile out or 5 feet out. so you have tocast till you find them. sept oct & early nov are best months. i use live mullet (6-10) inchers on a fish finder rig. i usually use 25 pound mono or 40 pound power pro. good luck


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I will not be specific to Wrightsville in my answer. Wrightsville is not the best beach for citation drum, but not the worst either.
Large is relative. To you is large 28" or 40+ inches? 
To me large is citation drum. For that answer I will tell you that every serious drum fisherman I know throws a minimum 12" rod. My drum rods are 12"6 and 13' capable of throwing 8oz and bait a long way. I can get 100+ yrds on a regular day. Dont get to practice or fish as much as I used to and probably lost a few yards. Ignore anyone who tells you differently to the next statement. DISTANCE ALWAYS MATTERS! Having the ability to cast 5 yards further then the group around you, or reach the edge of the school may catch you more fish. Not being able to reach them will not catch you fish. If the fish are in close you can rel int to them, or just dont put as much ass into it. Bottom line answer for drum fishing, get the equipment that you can cast the furthest controllable. In general a longer rod will throw further. 

If your large is 28" and you want to relax more then work hard for them, a 10' 3-7 or 4-8 oz rod will catch you plenty of fish to keep you busy and will get you into bigger stuff if they come in closer. 

There are lots of rods in either catagory to get the job done. You didnt mention budget so I dont want to go over priced on you or under price. In general you are looking at $200 minimum rod and reel either way you go. Thats ball park for getting started.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The North End of Wrightsville has been known for a few big drum in the fall at night. Like Gilly said 12 feet...
The inlet shoals up there can be a stretch so being able to cast from one bar over another should be considered. There is also some good drum fishing in the inlet itself, more fish but a lot smaller size.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Was nice when you could walk right out front of shell island and wear them out every cast.


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

I have the Tsunami 12' and I like it pretty good. I've only used it to throw 5oz+bait and it does that well (I'm still new at heavy-weight surfcasting and am a bit scared still to do the full 8+bait, never had anyone show me how to do it right except for the internet).


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Carolina Surfcasters*



Twystedweb said:


> I have the Tsunami 12' and I like it pretty good. I've only used it to throw 5oz+bait and it does that well (I'm still new at heavy-weight surfcasting and am a bit scared still to do the full 8+bait, never had anyone show me how to do it right except for the internet).


Message Tommy Farmer on these boards. I think the carolina surfcasters have an event going on soon if it hasnt already happened. THey will have a practice day on friday before the tourney. Best bet is to go then and get all the tips you need. Then maybe you could join and try your luck in the tournament as well. Youll be glad you did.


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Ryan! I'll look into going to the practice day before the tourney, I think getting some tips from the pros would really help me a lot in getting the form down! I'll think about the tourney, I'm sure it'd be a blast but I'm pretty sure I'd laugh myself down the field when I toss lead 10'


----------

